# Uzumaki Futa



## Lethe (Aug 6, 2008)

Meet - Uzumaki Futa - She is the 2nd of the Uzumaki children I created for my ficcage Recipe for Disaster. She is also the one I mentioned previously that was trying to survive the Chunin exams.

She's a bit of a trouble maker - but then having 3 three brothers I suppose is annoying enough - having 3 brothers that are all ninja's has gotta be a real b*tch.

several people have noted she (Futa) looks an awful lot like Sakura...this does not surprise me - since Futa is Sakura's daughter. So it is all so very convenient. Just think of her personality as being something close to inner Sakura with a body...and a slightly odd sense of humor hahahahhaha

okay - I'm off to sleep - go me

This is Hito!!!


----------



## Soldier (Aug 6, 2008)

I like her eyes... but her colors remind me too much of Sakura.


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Aug 6, 2008)

^^Agreed I really see Sakura in her. Other than that it was nicely done.


----------



## Lethe (Aug 6, 2008)

Kaimyou said:


> I like her eyes... but her colors remind me too much of Sakura.



Sakura is her mother - so I'll take that as a good thing 



♠Mr.Nibbles♠ said:


> ^^Agreed I really see Sakura in her. Other than that it was nicely done.



 Thanks!


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 6, 2008)

nice, she looks a hell of alot like sakura.


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 6, 2008)

She looks like Sakura. Nice coloring.


----------



## Uffie (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice colours


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Aug 6, 2008)

it looks amazing. ur style is very interesting


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 6, 2008)

Thread title is wrong on many levels.

But i like the art alot... 

//HbS


----------



## Lethe (Aug 6, 2008)

> Tsukiyo said:
> 
> 
> > nice, she looks a hell of alot like sakura.
> ...


thanks!


Hunted by sister said:


> Thread title is wrong on many levels.
> 
> But i like the art alot...
> 
> //HbS


Thanks - though it can really only sink as far as you let it, but yes I am aware of the negative connotations


----------



## Elle (Aug 8, 2008)

Awesome to see Futa as well ~ makes it even more fun to read


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 9, 2008)

Awesome                job.


----------



## ssvidel3 (Jan 11, 2011)

nice work. she does look like sakura


----------



## Mider T (Jan 11, 2011)

I would say good work, but Naruto's wife is Hinata not Sakura


----------

